# PI ice question



## Bdrape (May 26, 2004)

I will be in Erie next weekend Jan 26-27 for my daughter's gymnastics. Anyone want to guess as to the ice on the bay? Was hoping to multi-task.

Bdrape


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

if this weaTHER holds - plenty thick for ice fishing by next weekend. Try B.A.C. Inc. 814 838-2850 bait & tackle up the streeet from PI. :F


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

ive never fished PI before wanting to get up there this year bad...im just wondering if anyone could give me some advice to any tips techniques or anything about goin up there...i heard its one of the best places in the world to ice fish. so any advice about anything, places to stay and what not also...thanks in advance.


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

Try under Search ,also lots of people here fish PI you'll see talk about there. Advice ? What you fishing for ? bluegills pumpkinseeds redears crappies smelt perch pike largemouth steelhead lake trout hmmm , probably left something out oh yeah walleyes. Not all the mentioned species are available every year. One more thing the license ain't cheap $50 - 60 buckaroos.OUCH,my wallets taken a hit!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

Hope that the wind isnt a problem. Horseshoe pond and Misery Bay will ice over first. I feel for the non-residents shelling out for that license, grew up in Ohio, marriage brought me to New Castle. I think that its $60.00 for a PA non-res if you get everything (lake Erie stamp, a must if youre fishing PI, and if you pulla steelie thru the ice and plan to bring it home, best have the trout stamp too). My 2 cents I think its a crock. Ohio non res $40.00, no lake stamp or trout stamp needed go figure.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Perchman, you're right.With the increase in the cost of gas and the P.A. license doubling 4 years ago I haven't been back.Too bad, it's a great place to fish.I'll definitely miss catching those mammoth jumbos in late February.......Mark


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

pa 3 day tourist license is 25 dollars and your lake erie permit is 8 dollars non resident license for the year is 51 dollars just did a google search on it hope this helps anyone out


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

sorry i guess i did leave out what i was wantin to go 4....haaaa...im mainly wantin to go for gills perch and crappie....but i wouldnt be mad at pullin in some eyes too. would you say its worth spending the money for a years outta state license? if the fishing there is that good? too go more than one long 3 day weekend?


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Ice,It's one of the top 3 places I've ever ice fished.On a good day you'll catch 300-500 fish by yourself, but I've heard of some people having bad days too.I've always caught more than my share when I used to go.A couple years back the smelt invaded the bay by the bazillions and you had to keep moving to find fishable water.The one fish that does not come into the bay is the walleye, they stay out in the lake for some reason.The best thing to do is to plan a 2-3 day trip and stay at one of the cheap local hotels. Another thing to remember is the park opens at 5am and closes at sunset,thats when the crappie start to hit.You'll need to take a couple hours to travel around the city side and find a place you can get on the ice from there.This way you can stay on the ice all night if you want to.When you stop by this week I'll give you a map of the PI area and show you where the jumbos are........Mark


----------



## sstaz (Sep 8, 2007)

I will go down tomorrow, check the ice and give a report. Next weekend maybe okay, but I like to wait till there is at least a good 4 inch's of ice before I go out. Walleye do trickle into the bay sometimes but it is not common. My goal this year is Burbot. Another thing is we only have 2 bait shops around the bay now. Hansons closed a couple of years ago and Smitty's is now closed. BAC on Peninsula drive and Presque Isle angler at the east ave boat launch are the closest one's. Just a heads up for everyone.


----------



## Bdrape (May 26, 2004)

I know the license fees are high, but in addition to the world class ice fishing, I like to fish for steelhead in spring, fall and winter (until iced up). And I try to get up there in the summer for some
float tubing in the lagoons. PA does a great job with their stocking of fish and maintenance of the facilities, so I can understand the fee rates. I figure the fee is equivelent to about two dinners out at a restaurant. And I know that I can not get a perch dinner out as good as at home with those fresh perch from erie. My son and I had a memorable day steelheading on Elk creek a few weeks ago and to me that is priceless. So I guess for some it is worth it and to others it is not. Just trying to keep it in perspective.

Bdrape


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Your license will also entitle you to fish any PA waters you want, not just the erie area. Fish our trout streams in march and april. Fish Pymy from the PA side from shore. Fish our striper waters and big bass regulated lakes. Our rivers are loaded with huge flatheads. And N/W PA has some of the best crappie waters in the state. Ask Big Daddy about our crappie fishing here. 
The license may seem expensive at first but if you have the time to use it, you'll get your money's worth tenfold. I buy an Ohio license every year. Cant beat the walleye trolling at Conny and ashtabula. Conneaut is closer than Walnut from my residence, by 20 minutes.


----------



## sstaz (Sep 8, 2007)

This is the current conditions at PI. Probably 2/3 open. Might very well be fishable by next weekend. I will keep you posted.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

thanks for all the great info....keep me informed SS about the conditions thanks


----------



## sstaz (Sep 8, 2007)

As of today P.I bay is frozen over completely except by the channel. With the weather warming up a little this week I think the head of the bay (entrance to Presque Isle) will be fishable by this weekend at the least. Don't know if I would trust the middle yet. Misery Bay and Horse Shoe pond should be fishable also. Please, all be careful at first ice. I think we all know how dangerous it can be.


----------



## Bdrape (May 26, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up.

Bdrape


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's a good place for updates looks like it may be getting close

http://www.fishusa.com/FishErie/Reports.asp

awesome fishery
geowol


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Here is another decent forum for PI reports...

http://forums.fishusa.com/Pennsylvania_Ice_Fishing/forumid_37/tt.htm


----------



## sstaz (Sep 8, 2007)

There are some fisherman on misery bay now. This weekend may be good for that, but with the warm up next week it may be a couple more weeks for the bay


----------

